# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Adam Kokesh armed march on DC

## Matt Collins

Looks like Adam Kokesh is planning an armed march on DC:

https://www.facebook.com/events/2527...n_user_invited



I can't even begin to imagine how many different ways this could go bad 

_
ON EDIT: looks like there is another 2nd Amendment march taking place the day before too: https://www.facebook.com/events/279763965493827/_

----------


## green73



----------


## ninepointfive

PRESIDENT PAUL! 

this sent shivers up the timbers the last time with the vets march on DC.

----------


## tod evans

Steer clear of Bahston....

----------


## fr33

I hope someone streams it. Kudos to them but I wouldn't do it.

----------


## shane77m

> On the morning of July 4, 2013, Independence Day, we will muster at the National Cemetery & at noon we will step off to march across the Memorial Bridge, down Independence Avenue, around the Capitol, the Supreme Court, & the White House, then peacefully return to Virginia across the Memorial Bridge. This is an act of civil disobedience, not a permitted event. We will march with rifles loaded & slung across our backs to put the government on notice that we will not be intimidated & cower in submission to tyranny. We are marching to mark the high water mark of government & to turn the tide. This will be a non-violent event, unless the government chooses to make it violent. Should we meet physical resistance, we will peacefully turn back, having shown that free people are not welcome in Washington, & returning with the resolve that the politicians, bureaucrats, & enforcers of the federal government will not be welcome in the land of the free.
> 
> You are welcome to attend unarmed as a supporter, or armed with a recording device.
> 
> If this page gets to 10,000 attendees by June 1st, & we have the critical mass necessary to pull this off, (1,000 actual attendees) we will march. Please spread the word, share this event, & invite all your friends.


From the page. I hope they go through with it. It could be what finally says "Enough!"

----------


## Sola_Fide

That's awesome.

----------


## jllundqu

Lol... clever idea.  Never happen though.  I would love to see 1000+ armed supporters march on DC!  Unfortunately this has some unintended consequences and potential for bigtime blowback if things get dicey.  I'm sure the FBI already is hatching a plan to subvert/exploit this event.

----------


## shane77m

http://sipseystreetirregulars.blogsp...tions-for.html




> While the exact arrangements for the Colorado armed civil disobedience are still up in the air, the need for magazines to accomplish it is not. I would like to thank those readers who pointed this out to me by sending me, unsolicited, thirty round AR and AK mags to my PO Box.


July could turn out to be a very interestin month.

----------


## Tod

Someone here in Ohio is planning a 2nd Amendment demonstration at the Cleveland Marathon later this month, too.

----------


## tod evans

> https://www.facebook.com/events/2527...n_user_invited


A good portion of the forum chooses to avoid facebook, if you want people to read what's there you'll need to copy-n-paste.

----------


## Cowlesy

How would this translate to Lord of the Rings...

...it'd be like walking into Mordor in a technicolor dreamcoat....with a marching band.

They'll get about 20 yards before everyone ends up in the clink.

----------


## jllundqu

> How would this translate to Lord of the Rings...
> 
> ...it'd be like walking into Mordor in a technicolor dreamcoat....with a marching band.
> 
> They'll get about 20 yards before everyone ends up in the clink.


ZING!

----------


## angelatc

> How would this translate to Lord of the Rings...
> 
> ...it'd be like walking into Mordor in a technicolor dreamcoat....with a marching band.
> 
> They'll get about 20 yards before everyone ends up in the clink.



At best.  But a Revolution needs revolutionaries, maybe more than it needs philosophers at this point.

----------


## fr33

All it would take is one agent provocateur for the bullets to start flying.

----------


## staerker

Thousands of armed individuals separately arriving and successfully gathering just outside of Washington, D.C? On the fourth of July? Oh goodness, that's not happening.

----------


## shane77m

> All it would take is one agent provocateur for the bullets to start flying.


If this event happens I would be my next paycheck that there will be more than one agent.

----------


## fisharmor

The thing I'm most interested in seeing is whether or not we're past the  point where it's possible to survive participating in such a  demonstration.

----------


## Athan

> How would this translate to Lord of the Rings...
> 
> ...it'd be like walking into Mordor in a technicolor dreamcoat....with a marching band.
> 
> They'll get about 20 yards before everyone ends up in the clink.


Horrible analogy. Only way that would even be remotely applicable is if Kokesh was doing an armed march straight into Nazi Germany a hostile FOREIGN power that will clearly shoot to kill.

----------


## Athan

> The thing I'm most interested in seeing is whether or not we're past the point where it's possible to survive participating in such a  demonstration.


More like, if NOBODY does anything to protest or show up, then yes it will be like that in the near future. A million people show up armed, that is a different story.

----------


## pcosmar

> All it would take is one agent provocateur for the bullets to start flying.


Or one stupid cop. 
this country needs the confrontation,, peacefully resolved or otherwise..

Avoiding confrontation leads to more abuse.

----------


## TheTexan

> Or one stupid cop. 
> this country needs the confrontation,, peacefully resolved or otherwise..
> 
> Avoiding confrontation leads to more abuse.


This.

----------


## angelatc

> If this event happens I would be my next paycheck that there will be more than one agent.


Yes, but I don't think Adam is stupid.  In that, I think he would have his protestors prepared for such a scenario. These guys are willing to take a bullet for the cause. I totally respect that.

----------


## shane77m

The last I looked 200 people said they were going. 300 or so said maybe. Over 10,000 invited.

----------


## ninepointfive

Adam Kokesh

----------


## Athan

> The last I looked 200 people said they were going. 300 or so said maybe. Over 10,000 invited.


Clearly he needs to invite more.

----------


## QuickZ06

> Adam Kokesh


Let it be said again. He has more than me, you and everyone else that is posting up in here, im not gonna post a bunch of quotes we already know but the founding fathers would have done this YEARS AGO and it would have not of been peacefully either. Really wish he still posted on these boards, even though some of you might not agree with him or his past choices 99% it could be that 1% you really want to pay attention to and this could be that time.

----------


## Czolgosz

> Or one stupid cop. 
> this country needs the confrontation,, peacefully resolved or otherwise..
> 
> Avoiding confrontation leads to more abuse.





> This.



This^2

----------


## Czolgosz

There is a *GREAT* opportunity here if people show up who aren't necessarily signed up w/ Adam's group.

----------


## ninepointfive

Adam brings in a lot of people otherwise left out.

----------


## pcosmar

> I am not so sure. I'm going to almost bet some of the protesters would love to start something.


Start something.,??

Where do you get that..

edit,,
was going to post pictures of casualties and previous assaults..
But you either know about them or are willfully ignorant.

----------


## Tod

Adam posted this earlier today:




> This  is now a call for mass civil disobedience on July 4th anywhere in  Washington, DC. Break whatever unconstitutional law you choose. "Law  Enforcement" has made it clear they have no respect for the Constitution  and so we will shut them down by overwhelming them. I will still be  crossing the line on the Memorial Bridge and facing up to 5 years in  jail.

----------


## TheGrinch

> Adam posted this earlier today:


Really? Because from that Alex Jones interview, he actually sounded like he knew what he was doing, telling them to stand down and not let it escalate if possible. 

But yeah, if that post is accurate, this could end extremely badly, not even necessarily in action, but in public sympathy.

----------


## phill4paul

> Adam posted this earlier today:


 


> This is now a call for mass civil disobedience on July 4th anywhere in Washington, DC. Break whatever unconstitutional law you choose. "Law Enforcement" has made it clear they have no respect for the Constitution and so we will shut them down by overwhelming them. I will still be crossing the line on the Memorial Bridge and facing up to 5 years in jail.


  So while Adam is carrying across the bridge some can smoke up on the lawn? Or dance at the Jefferson statue? Seems win-win to me.

----------


## shane77m

3,053

----------


## 69360

> I will still be crossing the line on the Memorial Bridge and facing up to 5 years in jail.


Good then we won't have to worry about Adam derailing the next presidential campaign on us.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> Good then we won't have to worry about Adam derailing the next presidential campaign on us.


If Kokesh is such a problem, why haven't your candidates publicly denounced Kokesh's plan?

----------


## 69360

> If Kokesh is such a problem, why haven't your candidates publicly denounced Kokesh's plan?


They both disassociated themselves from him years ago and banned him from their events. No need to do anything further.

----------


## pcosmar

> If Kokesh is such a problem, why haven't your candidates publicly denounced Kokesh's plan?


Any "candidate" speaking against this would immediately be stricken from my consideration.

----------


## brandon

> Good then we won't have to worry about Adam derailing the next presidential campaign on us.


Don't give him too much credit now. The demographic of people who care about what he says is pretty insignificant.

----------


## shane77m

Out of all of the posts on the event page on Fedbook, the leftist liberals make the most violent ones. To hate guns they sure do wish that a lot of people get shot.

----------


## klamath

> Out of all of the posts on the event page on Fedbook, the leftist liberals make the most violent ones. To hate guns they sure do wish that a lot of people get shot.


 That is exactly why I laugh when people around here say Adam is going to intimidate them with guns. Their man has his finger on one hell of lot more firepower.

----------


## osan

> One fire cracker of a backfire could set it off.


COULD, being the operative term here.  We could what-if ourselves to death and in the process accomplish less than nothing as Theye continue to chip away at our territory.

If you want to re/gain freedom from tyrannical personalities and the systems Theye set into place, the one thing you cannot be is timid.  Being a pussy about it is ultimately the same as being one of Theire loyal drones.  This brand of endeavor, when designed and executed for effect rather than mere show and feel-good is laden with risk.  Which of the tyrants that you see behind me and eyeballing my sphincter as Theye are wont to do is going to go quietly from a position of power into the shadows of ignominy as just another sucker who waits in line like everyone else?  Theye will NEVER willingly give ground; it must always be taken from them by a show of overwhelming force and unbreakable will.  This is the only thing Theye respect and anything less is met with lots of patronizing bull$#@! designed to avoid doing anything to diminish Theire effective power.  Remedial Tyranny 001.




> The trouble is even if you went there with the idea of a total peaceful march once the shooting starts even the peaceful person will be forced to fire in order to save his life.


First of all, this is expressed in too absolute a phrase.  Proper priming and procedure can greatly reduce such possibilities.  

Arrange men into military-like units - squads of 6, platoons of 4 squads, companies of 4 platoons, battalions of 4 companies, and a regiment of 4 battalions.  Each man in a squad polices the behavior of those in his squad and those immediately adjacent to his.  Everyone is keeping eyes on everyone else for behavior suggestive of the non-kosher WRT a small set of very simple rules.

I would print large and clearly readable ID paraphernalia - badges, vests, hats, what have you, that ID your "unit"... something like 1 3 AL 4 6, reading "one three alpha four six".  First regiment, third battalion, Alpha company, fourth squad, member six.  Each ID COULD be tied to a name, the list to be destroyed publicly and in front of all marchers at the successful completion of the event.  Not sure how that would go over - just throwing it out there.

No weapon is to be chambered, all bolts open at all times as visual assurance of safety.
All muzzles pointed down at all times.
All weapons, safety ON.
All mag wells empty, magazines to be toted as convenient to each bearer.

Each squad member is responsible for verifying that each member of that squad is observing weapon safety protocol during formation and guarding against breaking discipline during march.

When marching, each member polices himself and his squad, keeping an eye upon marchers within immediate visual range for breaches of protocol and procedure.  Any breach of discipline should be met with calm but immediate and unequivocal address to correct the error.

No person should be allowed to march unless they are a formal squad member.  Not sure how to handle "$#@!s" who refuse to observe the protocol.  I would not expect to see any of these and any such behavior should be considered the act of a provocateur and dealt with accordingly.  Perhaps a citizen's arrest?  Again, not sure on those particulars, but this issue should be addressed very carefully.

I would assign memberships randomly to better ensure against any coordinated activity to subvert the event.  People like us have been traditionally very well behaved but an event like this is a BIG finger to Themme and I can well imagine Theye might not be in a humor to suffer it lying down.  It should be made brilliantly clear that any refusal to correct a break in discipline will be met with physical restraint.  Way too much at stake to let this one commence casually.

Any sharp sounds, whether gunfire, backfire, fireworks or what have you should be met my going to one knee.  No readying of a weapon until one is absolutely certain that actual gunfire has erupted, which is not likely.

There should be literally hundreds of video capture devices in operation the entire time, particularly at the boundaries both forward, rear, and lateral.  If anything goes awry the more video sources the better for identifying the seed events, those responsible, and perhaps why fire was initiated including the elimination of possible reasons.

This promises to be a wild event in terms of risk and should therefore not be undertaken lightly.  A command structure should be established so that a body of persons with something better than casual training are on scene to help keep order in the event to bonehead lets one off or a low-rider backfires as it passes.




> With a thousand or more men the forward collumn is going to be far enough away that all the middle and rear guard is going to hear is that pop then yelling and screaming and more pops and then the mass rumors swirling back throught the ranks. Some people will want to run, others will be angry and want to join the fight while others stand in uttershook paralized  in place.


This is why you have some controls set in place.  It will by no means be perfect, but it can be a lot better than nothing and can be of immense help in identifying any trouble makers, of whom much video and other acts to positively ID should be undertaken in order to ensure that moles cannot simply disappear.  Granted, an agency like FBI, were they to use such moles, would be unlikely to use one of their own, but if perchance they were that stupidly smug we would have the means of pinning the agency's hide to the barn door in the public eye.

No takey risk, no winney prize.  We each of us must decide the sort of person we are and choose a side or we default to something lower than "pimp" or 
"NAMBLA member" and the side is chosen for us.  In this game there is no evasion of the choice.  Would, were it possible.

Time is here.  What's it going to be?

----------


## klamath

> COULD, being the operative term here.  We could what-if ourselves to death and in the process accomplish less than nothing as Theye continue to chip away at our territory.
> 
> If you want to re/gain freedom from tyrannical personalities and the systems Theye set into place, the one thing you cannot be is timid.  Being a pussy about it is ultimately the same as being one of Theire loyal drones.  This brand of endeavor, when designed and executed for effect rather than mere show and feel-good is laden with risk.  Which of the tyrants that you see behind me and eyeballing my sphincter as Theye are wont to do is going to go quietly from a position of power into the shadows of ignominy as just another sucker who waits in line like everyone else?  Theye will NEVER willingly give ground; it must always be taken from them by a show of overwhelming force and unbreakable will.  This is the only thing Theye respect and anything less is met with lots of patronizing bull$#@! designed to avoid doing anything to diminish Theire effective power.  Remedial Tyranny 001.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, this is expressed in too absolute a phrase.  Proper priming and procedure can greatly reduce such possibilities.  
> 
> Arrange men into military-like units - squads of 6, platoons of 4 squads, companies of 4 platoons, battalions of 4 companies, and a regiment of 4 battalions.  Each man in a squad polices the behavior of those in his squad and those immediately adjacent to his.  Everyone is keeping eyes on everyone else for behavior suggestive of the non-kosher WRT a small set of very simple rules.
> ...


Right adam is going to organize a highly drilled military column in a day with skilled respected squad leaders that people will take orders from. If someone resisted complying to the protocals set force absolute NO ONE has the authority or legal right to stop them from marching anymore than the DC police

----------


## ninepointfive

> Right adam is going to organize a highly drilled military column in a day with skilled respected squad leaders that people will take orders from. If someone resisted complying to the protocals set force absolute NO ONE has the authority or legal right to stop them from marching anymore than the DC police


you don't pay much attention, which isn't surprising.

----------


## klamath

> you don't pay much attention, which isn't surprising.


You are so $#@!ing ignorant. You see and mob of guys marching in step and you think it is a combat formation with command and control.

----------


## klamath

Thank you ninepointfive for the neg rep. I am honored.

----------


## mczerone

> You are so $#@!ing ignorant. You see and mob of guys marching in step and you think it is a combat formation with command and control.


The point is that the majority of people there WANT order, safety, and crowd control. When Adam takes the helm, he's not fighting against the wills of the people he's leading - he's just riding the wave of their determination to make a structured, commanded and controlled demonstration.

If a bunch of people show up to this march that just want to run willy-nilly over the bridge into DC with their rifles pointed at the cops, Kokesh wouldn't even attempt organizing them. But when the bulk are aware of the gravity of the situation, they don't need to be quelled from irrational disorganization. They just need someone to call the commands that they all are policing each other to follow.

----------


## ninepointfive

> Thank you ninepointfive for the neg rep. I am honored.


you are a splendid one to behold

----------


## ZENemy

> You are so $#@!ing ignorant. You see and mob of guys marching in step and you think it is a combat formation with command and control.


I don't understand your hostility.

----------


## Petar

> How come no one thinks that the police are adding fake likes to this march to make it look bigger than it actually will be, causing embarrassment when only a fraction of those who RSVP'd show up?  You'd think the paranoid would be afraid that a lot of the responses are actually fake or COINTELPRO, there to make certain things go awry.


Leave it to Melissa to post her own suspicious theory while denigrating "the paranoid" at the same time.

----------


## klamath

> The point is that the *majority* of people there WANT order, safety, and crowd control. When Adam takes the helm, he's not fighting against the wills of the people he's leading - he's just riding the wave of their determination to make a structured, commanded and controlled demonstration.
> 
> If a bunch of people show up to this march that just want to run willy-nilly over the bridge into DC with their rifles pointed at the cops, Kokesh wouldn't even attempt organizing them. But when the bulk are aware of the gravity of the situation, they don't need to be quelled from irrational disorganization. They just need someone to call the commands that they all are policing each other to follow.


You inadvertent typed exactly what the problem is and probably don't even know it. "Majority"

----------


## JK/SEA

> you are a splendid one to behold


Well clearly Klamaths railing against this march is having a profound affect on the amount of marchers already committed, and has actually slowed the earths rotation.

----------


## mczerone

> You inadvertent typed exactly what the problem is and probably don't even know it. "Majority"


You missed the first sentence of the second paragraph, then:




> If a bunch of people show up to this march that just want to run willy-nilly over the bridge into DC with their rifles pointed at the cops, Kokesh wouldn't even attempt organizing them.


I know exactly what I typed.

Most people against this march are scared of the possibility of a few individuals being agents provocateurs or loose cannons.But your objection is that you believe that if 1000 people show up, then more than 500 of them will just be crazy individualists that don't care about presenting themselves as orderly or even their own personal safety. The odds of that happening are about 10^-10 of the odds of a single or few people not following protocol.

And again, it will be obvious at "roll call" if the crowd will not follow protocols, at which point Adam can make the decision to not march,  along with everyone else that values safety and the image of the march.

----------


## klamath

> I don't understand your hostility.


Maybe when you are getting repeatly neg reped  by said person and told to STFU you don't try and spare their feelings. I keep my comments above the table where people can see them and make a judgement. There is a whole lot in my rep comment boxes you aren't seeing.

----------


## klamath

> You missed the first sentence of the second paragraph, then:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what I typed.
> 
> Most people against this march are scared of the possibility of a few individuals being agents provocateurs or loose cannons.But your objection is that you believe that if 1000 people show up, then more than 500 of them will just be crazy individualists that don't care about presenting themselves as orderly or even their own personal safety. The odds of that happening are about 10^-10 of the odds of a single or few people not following protocol.
> 
> And again, it will be obvious at "roll call" if the crowd will not follow protocols, at which point Adam can make the decision to not march,  along with everyone else that values safety and the image of the march.


No I never said 500 out of a 1000 were going to go renegade. All it takes os one five hundredth of that. Adam can make that call but he is screwed if that renegade choises to play along until they are in confrontation with DC cops. On top of that you have 1000's of police that are just as likely to set something off.

----------


## pcosmar

> No I never said 500 out of a 1000 were going to go renegade. All it takes os one five hundredth of that. Adam can make that call but he is screwed if that renegade choises to play along until they are in confrontation with DC cops. On top of that you have 1000's of police that are just as likely to set something off.


Hopefully on Video for the world to see. It may even wake folks up to the fascist Police State that we live in.

----------


## JK/SEA

I can see hundreds of Tanks surrounding the mall with blackhawks buzzing about. 10,000 special ops forces, snipers and lions and tigers and bears...oh yeah...flying monkey's with portable L-rads...should be fun. hmmm...think i might just have to go. It will be glorious.

----------


## Barrex

Now that is (my) brilliant idea. *THEY SHOULD BE BEARING MUSKETS (ARMS)!!!*  not modern rifles. Still illegal and would point out that indeed it is  tyrannical. 3000 people bearing arms marching. Exactly same arms that  were meant by "bearing arms". Anyone knows someone who could get Adam  3000 muskets? This would calm some of criticism and skepticism and would  make point more ____ whatever is made with point when points need to be  more pointy (sharp?).


I want to see excitement, awe and people with open mouth staring. I want  to see people screaming at their screens YES YEEES YEEEEEEESSSS. I(  want to see masses rising and joining this muisket march... I want to  see multitudes marching to the big kettle drum...I want to see Alan Ford  movie.


Make it so!

----------


## Warlord

I'm going to make our cell in Northern Virginia aware of these plans.  Marching on DC with guns will be good practice for them!

Hey they could even drop in for a meeting with their CIA handlers while they're there for a coffee and a chat

----------


## JK/SEA

wish i had an old civil war cannon to donate. In-operative of course. Wouldn't want the Police chief to pass out.

----------


## Lucille

> Now that is (my) brilliant idea. *THEY SHOULD BE BEARING MUSKETS (ARMS)!!!*  not modern rifles. Still illegal and would point out that indeed it is  tyrannical. 3000 people bearing arms marching. Exactly same arms that  were meant by "bearing arms". Anyone knows someone who could get Adam  3000 muskets? This would calm some of criticism and skepticism and would  make point more ____ whatever is made with point when points need to be  more pointy (sharp?).
> 
> 
> I want to see excitement, awe and people with open mouth staring. I want  to see people screaming at their screens YES YEEES YEEEEEEESSSS. I(  want to see masses rising and joining this muisket march... I want to  see multitudes marching to the big kettle drum...I want to see Alan Ford  movie.
> 
> 
> Make it so!


Heh.  I really like that muskets idea.

----------


## tod evans

> wish i had an old civil war cannon to donate. In-operative of course. Wouldn't want the Police chief to pass out.


Anvil launching ...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Keep this in mind... government and the brainwashed enforcement squads,  don't care about Americans, they care about their power, their  paychecks, their benefits, their retirements, their elite privileged  status, especially above the law status. They will conjure-up any type  of excuse to control and maintain power, they will use every single  avenue of Fascist media they are prepared and partnered with, to label  any type of protestor as terrorist/threats/un-American and steer the  clueless/zombized/ignorant public against those that protest for the  Rights of the US Constitution/Freedoms/Liberty for all. 

e.g. Where's all the 100,000s of anti-war protestors on the left?

The indicator: No Corporate media on the air waves has covered the Kokesh  Protest March plans 'so-far', I betcha anything... every single one of those Propaganda  Media Outlets will be there covering it July 3/4/5th. The Spin Doctors  will be in full force.

Example: Recent Boston terror plan;  Imperial Storm troopers, pointing  automatic weapons and forcing people at gunpoint out of their homes.  Even after all the lock downs, rights violations, terrorizing  militarized government squads, those bonehead Bostonian idiots were  cheering those same SWAT forces with their convoys of weaponized amour  vehicles/tanks/forced upon people.

Don't think government and their terror squads don't have their plans  readied? They have plan after backup plan readied, and they will use Media  propaganda to discredit all of those involved, even when it's apparent that government is at fault. They have immunity and will use any type of force with impunity.

History does repeat when it usually comes oppressive/tyrannical governments*.*  They use you and once your usefulness  expended, they abuse you out to pasture with ponzi schemes like Social Security & Medicare*

World War I Veterans: How Washington DC & the US government terrorized the doughboy veterans *

----------


## tod evans

Paint-ball guns for the MSM crowd...

----------


## Petar

> Heh.  I really like that muskets idea.


I think it's a great idea too.

----------


## Lucille

He did a great job!

----------


## osan

> How come no one thinks that the police are adding fake likes to this march to make it look bigger than it actually will be, causing embarrassment when only a fraction of those who RSVP'd show up?  You'd think the paranoid would be afraid that a lot of the responses are actually fake or COINTELPRO, there to make certain things go awry.


Your concern is valid - to a point.

What would you propose?  Do nothing as these maniacal usurpers continue to run roughshod over us?  That is guaranteed to reduce us to abject status in time.  If we do not act in ways that get Theire attention and paint Themme into a corner wherein they are forced to escalate or back down, Theye will simply continue to march ahead at the same accelerating pace we all witness daily.

Theye DON'T CARE what we think or say anymore.  That much should be overwhelmingly apparent.  Action is all that matters now and I openly advocate for the most peaceful path that gets the job done, but am willing to support the last resort solutions if it becomes clear that nothing else will work.  Freedom isn't free, as the old saw goes.  It is risky, $#@! scary at times, dangerous at times, exhilarating at times, and so on.  It gives no guarantees of outcome, but it ALWAYS beats being someone else's bitch.

And what if your concern proves out?  They can always cancel the march.  I see that part as being no big deal in the grander scheme of things.  The real hazard lies in doing nothing.

----------


## shane77m

3235 going

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> All it takes is one five hundredth of that. Adam can make that call but he is screwed if that renegade chooses to play along until they are in confrontation with DC cops. On top of that you have 1000's of police that are just as likely to set something off.


You make a good argument that weapons never should have been invented in the first place, but it is too late for that. Your other argument, that police should be allowed a monopoly on wrongful shootings, makes no sense.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> That is exactly why I laugh when people around here say Adam is going to intimidate them with guns. Their man has his finger on one hell of lot more firepower.


Not if civilians improvised and took advantage of institutional vulnerabilities. I've seen it done with box-cutters.

----------


## pcosmar

> *You make a good argument that weapons never should have been invented in the first place,* but it is too late for that. Your other argument, that police should be allowed a monopoly on wrongful shootings, makes no sense.


*
No he doesn't.* Don't even give that stupid argument a speck of credibility.

Warfare with swords was quite bloody,, with Hundreds of thousands falling in battle in a single day.
And in society with only an armed class,, and an unarmed population. I don't want to go back to that $#@!.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

> *
> No he doesn't.* Don't even give that stupid argument a speck of credibility.
> 
> Warfare with swords was quite bloody,, with Hundreds of thousands falling in battle in a single day.
> And in society with only an armed class,, and an unarmed population. I don't want to go back to that $#@!.


Swords would be unacceptable to him too. Maybe he should devote his time to trying to uninvent them.

----------


## shane77m

Just got back from over a militia forum. If the majority of militias have the same beliefs then this march is going to be good.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Just got back from over a militia forum. If the majority of militias have the same beliefs then this march is going to be good.


Its looking more and more like this will be a test of wills and ideology.

----------


## phill4paul

> Now that is (my) brilliant idea. *THEY SHOULD BE BEARING MUSKETS (ARMS)!!!*  not modern rifles. Still illegal and would point out that indeed it is  tyrannical. 3000 people bearing arms marching. Exactly same arms that  were meant by "bearing arms". Anyone knows someone who could get Adam  3000 muskets? This would calm some of criticism and skepticism and would  make point more ____ whatever is made with point when points need to be  more pointy (sharp?).
> 
> 
> I want to see excitement, awe and people with open mouth staring. I want  to see people screaming at their screens YES YEEES YEEEEEEESSSS. I(  want to see masses rising and joining this muisket march... I want to  see multitudes marching to the big kettle drum...I want to see Alan Ford  movie.
> 
> 
> Make it so!


  Beat ya to it.  Though I am sure others have said as much or beforehand. In the end it is for Kokesh and the participants to decide.




> Bump for a slight refrain.
> 
>   V.2. (slight refrain) :
> 
> March on Washington with black powder rifles.
> 
> No scary thingies that flip up. No real worry for a provocateur. Only one shot could be fired without others politely with much violence stopping the aggressor. It's symbolic. 
> 
> A black powder march on Washington might be just the ticket.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...14#post5012114

----------


## Lucille

I tweeted Adam the musket idea.  I _really_ love it.  $#@!s up the left's narrative, to be sure!

----------


## Barrex

> WOW Barrex that is really great idea. I have never seen or heard anything so awesome. YOUR Idea is awesome. I could never think of something like that. You should be president of Universe or something even bigger.


Thanks.



> I tweeted Adam the musket idea.  I _really_ love it.  $#@!s up the left's narrative, to be sure!


+ rep for proactive approach.

----------


## shane77m

For what it's worth.

http://libertycrier.com/u-s-constitu...-dc-gun-march/




> Iraq War veteran and activist Adam Kokesh and over a thousand other citizens will march with loaded rifles in Washington D.C. this 4th of July.  D.C. Police Chief Cathy L. Lanier has vowed to stop the march.
> 
> Sign the petition and tell Cathy Lanier to STAND DOWN and to allow the D.C. March!

----------


## Darguth

> I tweeted Adam the musket idea.  I _really_ love it.  $#@!s up the left's narrative, to be sure!


You're conceding the argument that "black scary assault rifles" are somehow different than other arms if you acquiesce to the notion that they shouldn't be carried in public because of peoples' sensitivities.  You've already lost the argument at that point, in my opinion.

This is like the people that are against OC in general because "someone might not like it and make a fuss, and hurt all other gun owners".

----------


## Barrex

> You're conceding the argument that "black scary assault rifles" are somehow different than other arms if you acquiesce to the notion that they shouldn't be carried in public because of peoples' sensitivities.  You've already lost the argument at that point, in my opinion.
> 
> This is like the people that are against OC in general because "someone might not like it and make a fuss, and hurt all other gun owners".


So if they went with water guns they are conceding that any weapon including muskets shouldnt be carried in public....

Logical fallacy.

By doing one thing you dont concede any other thing.

----------


## fr33

I've never cared to look into it but are there even a thousand muskets in existence?

----------


## rich34

> I tweeted Adam the musket idea.  I _really_ love it.  $#@!s up the left's narrative, to be sure!


Wow, I hope nothing goes wrong.

----------


## Deborah K

I think the Oath Keepers should stand with Adam on this.

----------


## tod evans

> I think the Oath Keepers should stand with Adam on this.


I agree, and if they don't the entire group has been shown as being for nothing more than lip-service to the constitution..

----------


## Czolgosz

3% in name only, otherwise they would have done stuff like this on the day they organized.

----------


## osan

> 3% in name only, otherwise they would have done stuff like this on the day they organized.


This is yet to be proven one way or the other.  You may be right... or not.  I would give the "3%" some marginal and provisional benefit of doubt as their time has not yet come to fullness of bloom.  Circumstance to test them is not quite yet upon us, though it now seems very close to threshold.  I have no idea, for example, how I will prove out in all of this.  Will I face the danger and follow my ideals or will I be just another coward who lays down when we come to brass tacks?

What I _do_ know is that I want the issue settled, come what may.  This waiting around for the hammer to drop is very irritating and I want it to stop.

Also bear in mind that the 3% are just that - a tiny subset of an otherwise reticent and willfully self-deluding population of all-too-typical human beings whose basic good nature that wishes no harm has gone awry to the degree that they ignore the alligator chewing on their nuts because they simply do no want to believe there is evil of a sort afoot in their own house.  The smart money _must_ bide time until conditions are so acutely awful that even the human ostriches will be obliged to acknowledge reality.  Once that happens, the 3% will have grown and have the support of the larger population... or at least not have their enmity.  Without the aid of the rats, this government will never be able to contain the people of this nation.  Let the deterioration pass a point and even the dumbasses will have to reevaluate their positions and world views.  When those bail on the Master, he will be in some deep kimchee.

----------


## shane77m

3757 going

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> 3757 going


Didn't Kokesh say he was only going to do this if it got to 10,000 by June 1?  At its current pace, it won't make it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

After 200 years of treatment like that, why ANYBODY would volunteer to serve this system is beyond me...





> Keep this in mind... government and the brainwashed enforcement squads,  don't care about Americans, they care about their power, their  paychecks, their benefits, their retirements, their elite privileged  status, especially above the law status. They will conjure-up any type  of excuse to control and maintain power, they will use every single  avenue of Fascist media they are prepared and partnered with, to label  any type of protestor as terrorist/threats/un-American and steer the  clueless/zombized/ignorant public against those that protest for the  Rights of the US Constitution/Freedoms/Liberty for all. 
> 
> e.g. Where's all the 100,000s of anti-war protestors on the left?
> 
> The indicator: No Corporate media on the air waves has covered the Kokesh  Protest March plans 'so-far', I betcha anything... every single one of those Propaganda  Media Outlets will be there covering it July 3/4/5th. The Spin Doctors  will be in full force.
> 
> Example: Recent Boston terror plan;  Imperial Storm troopers, pointing  automatic weapons and forcing people at gunpoint out of their homes.  Even after all the lock downs, rights violations, terrorizing  militarized government squads, those bonehead Bostonian idiots were  cheering those same SWAT forces with their convoys of weaponized amour  vehicles/tanks/forced upon people.
> 
> Don't think government and their terror squads don't have their plans  readied? They have plan after backup plan readied, and they will use Media  propaganda to discredit all of those involved, even when it's apparent that government is at fault. They have immunity and will use any type of force with impunity.
> ...

----------


## torchbearer

> I've never cared to look into it but are there even a thousand muskets in existence?


we still hunt with muskets.
muzzle-loaders, 50 cal.

----------


## JK/SEA

Closing in on 4,000.

3,804

side note:  there very well could be 10,000 going at this point already. They may not answer the rsvp and have just decided to go.

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> Didn't Kokesh say he was only going to do this if it got to 10,000 by June 1?  At its current pace, it won't make it.


quoted from first page:




> If this page gets to 10,000 attendees by June 1st, & we have the critical mass necessary to pull this off, (1,000 actual attendees) we will march.

----------


## jclay2

Wow Barf....There are some seriously sick people on democratic underground: http://www.democraticunderground.com/10022814390. You can just feel the power of the state coming off in every post, especially when they talk about the power of the police and the 0 % chance of going across the bridge.




> Get as many in one place as possible and push the "eradicate" button.





> I don't want them to go to prison, because I don't want to waste scarce tax dollars feeding them. I just want them to lose all their guns and have to answer yes to "have you ever been convicted of a felony". 
> 
> Also consider: if we throw them in prison they'll think they're Martin Luther Kings of the gun rights movement, going to jail for what they believe in, and doing stupid $#@! like this will become routine. Massive humiliation - having their guns thrown into a dump truck on the six o'clock news and not being able to get a good job - is a better punishment.





> Let's just treat them as "Enemy Combatants" and show them the true meaning of what happens to insurrectionists with the full might of the US military.

----------


## phill4paul

> Wow Barf....There are some seriously sick people on democratic underground: http://www.democraticunderground.com/10022814390. You can just feel the power of the state coming off in every post, especially when they talk about the power of the police and the 0 % chance of going across the bridge.





> *I don't want them to go to prison, because I don't want to waste scarce tax dollars feeding them*. *I just want them* to lose all their guns and have *to answer yes to "have you ever been convicted of a felony".*


  I would say cognitive dissonance. However, by definition, that would infer a discomforting feeling. What is it when one holds conflicting views and feels comfort in their beliefs?

----------


## TheGrinch

> I would say cognitive dissonance. However, by definition, that would infer a discomforting feeling. What is it when one holds conflicting views and feels comfort in their beliefs?


Sadism, at least in this case anyway...

----------


## Tod

> Adam  Kokesh announced an armed march on Washington D.C. this July 4th. The  march is billed as a "peaceful" protest, rifles slung over the shoulders  of those who participate. "Is Adam Kokesh courageous, or crazy?" Well  Maybe not so crazy check this out..
> 
>  In a landmark court case  decided five years ago (District of Columbia vs. Heller), the U.S.  Supreme Court essentially ordered D.C. to honor the Second Amendment and  protect an individual citizen's right to carry a loaded firearm. The  Supreme Court decision specifically struck down the portion of previous  laws that required all firearms to be kept "unloaded and disassembled or  bound by a trigger lock."
> 
>  Yet, to this day, Washington D.C.  authorities have still not honored this decision by the U.S. Supreme  Court. This means it is the DC police who are, in fact, violating the  law if they choose to arrest Adam Kokesh for exercising his rights as  clearly described in the Heller decision by the court.


http://www.naturalnews.com/040284_Ad...obedience.html

----------


## JK/SEA

c'mon guys. Those posters on the DU have only just recently figured out what to do with their sex organs. Well, most of them anyway. Those are the smarter ones.

----------


## Darguth

> So if they went with water guns they are conceding that any weapon including muskets shouldnt be carried in public....
> 
> Logical fallacy.
> 
> By doing one thing you dont concede any other thing.


I suppose I should have been clearer.  I wasn't stating you're conceding a logical argument, as you seem to suppose.  Rather, I'm stating you're conceding the argument _in terms of public perception_, which as we are likely both well aware is usually anything but logical.

If you concede on issues of perception you typically never get the tough questions asked in a way that allows for an actual logical discussion.  That's been my experience, anyway.

----------


## torchbearer

> I would say cognitive dissonance. However, by definition, that would infer a discomforting feeling. What is it when one holds conflicting views and feels comfort in their beliefs?


insane.

----------


## Darguth

> we still hunt with muskets.
> muzzle-loaders, 50 cal.


A muzzle-loader is not inherently a musket.  Muskets are smoothbore, muzzle-loaded firearm fired from the shoulder.  Also, some definitions of a musket require a bayonet lug (the absence of a bayonet lug makes it a fowler instead of a musket).

Most (if not all) muzzle-loaded weapons used for hunting today use rifled bores, making them rifles and not muskets.

However, places of course still produce muskets.  I just want to be clear that people don't really use them for hunting much, those are still rifles.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A muzzle-loader is not inherently a musket.  Muskets are smoothbore, muzzle-loaded firearm fired from the shoulder.  Also, some definitions of a musket require a bayonet lug (the absence of a bayonet lug makes it a fowler instead of a musket).
> 
> Most (if not all) muzzle-loaded weapons used for hunting today use rifled bores, making them rifles and not muskets.
> 
> However, places of course still produce muskets.  I just want to be clear that people don't really use them for hunting much, those are still rifles.


True, there are scoped, muzzle-loading, black powder, rifled barrel firearms out there now that are tack drivers to 100 yards and beyond.

----------


## torchbearer

> A muzzle-loader is not inherently a musket.  Muskets are smoothbore, muzzle-loaded firearm fired from the shoulder.  Also, some definitions of a musket require a bayonet lug (the absence of a bayonet lug makes it a fowler instead of a musket).
> 
> Most (if not all) muzzle-loaded weapons used for hunting today use rifled bores, making them rifles and not muskets.
> 
> However, places of course still produce muskets.  I just want to be clear that people don't really use them for hunting much, those are still rifles.


we use traditional muskets(without bayonet nut)
no rifling. like firing a high powered BB gun. will leave large black bruise on shoulder.

a coworker has a black-powder rifle.

the ones we use are old school.

----------


## torchbearer

> True, there are scoped, muzzle-loading, black powder, rifled barrel firearms out there now that are tack drivers to 100 yards and beyond.



our muskets were good at 30 yards. any further and no telling where the ball is going.
almost wish i had rifling.
we do it for the sport of it, and to keep old knowledge alive.

----------


## pcosmar

> our muskets were good at 30 yards. any further and no telling where the ball is going.
> almost wish i had rifling.
> we do it for the sport of it, and to keep old knowledge alive.


The first one I used in my youth was a Kentucky Rifle clone. .45 cal rifled(percussion cap). Shot pretty good.

and Americans had a lot of rifles,, to the Redcoats Inaccurate Muskets.

I think .62 cal was the largest I ever saw.,,  .50s  .58s  .60.

There are a lot ob BP Shooters around. And both powders and rifles have improved with new technology without changing the basic function.

----------


## pcosmar

> True, there are scoped, muzzle-loading, black powder, rifled barrel firearms out there now that are tack drivers to 100 yards and beyond.


If there were 1000 men with these. That knew how to use them.

http://www.cva.com/CVA-Store-View.php?large=1&id=47#p



EBM

.

----------


## shane77m



----------


## shane77m



----------


## phill4paul

I'm about 99% sure I'm going at this point. Done with the B.S. Still have much to decide on how I will approach it. Depends on the lead up and plans.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm about 99% sure I'm going at this point. Done with the B.S. Still have much to decide on how I will approach it. Depends on the lead up and plans.


I know you know the risks, and will evaluate them coolly and calmly.

I'll do whatever I can to watch your back if you decide to go.

----------


## ninepointfive

to everyone going, much respect. godspeed.

----------


## better-dead-than-fed

It's not 1776 anymore.

----------


## phill4paul

> I know you know the risks, and will evaluate them coolly and calmly.
> 
> I'll do whatever I can to watch your back if you decide to go.


  Will do. Believe me when I say this will be a *planned* event on my part. It's not a Walmart sign wave. But, I will let you know as things get closer. Still too far out for any definites from me.

----------


## bolil

$#@! the Fed, I will see the faithful in Virginia June 2013.  Otherwise it is best to keep your mouth shut as regards the actions of others.  Especially when those actions are in the same veign of OH SO MUCH BLATHER.


Talk, talk, talk.  I guess some are willing to walk.  I don't blame the jabberers for being jealous.  What from a pig but a grunt?

Kokesh is the least of my concerns, being a witness to this is what matters to me.  Oh, and $#@! you FED<$#@!.

----------


## fr33

> $#@! the Fed, I will see the faithful in Virginia June 2013.  Otherwise it is best to keep your mouth shut as regards the actions of others.  Especially when those actions are in the same veign of OH SO MUCH BLATHER.
> 
> 
> Talk, talk, talk.  I guess some are willing to walk.  I don't blame the jabberers for being jealous.  What from a pig but a grunt?
> 
> Kokesh is the least of my concerns, being a witness to this is what matters to me.  Oh, and $#@! you FED<$#@!.


I'm tapped out in rep to give you but I agree.

The best thing those that are worried could do is shut the $#@! up. You're contributing to the gun grabbers with your advice.

At least recognize that you aren't made up of the stuff that refused to cross the line at the Alamo.

----------


## bolil

I seriously can't believe some of the $#@! that comes out of my fingers when I am drunk, I apologize Fr33.

----------


## NERVE

I'all be there too. Probably not one of the armed, but I am still not ruling it out. I do have to say I'm not a huge kokesh fan but he is really putting himself out there this time.

----------


## shane77m

I find it odd that there are others on the blogosphere that are planning their own civil disobedience protests by handing out banned magazines and smuggling ammo but they are also trying to make Kokesh look bad while at the same time saying the march is a bad idea.

4,114 saying they are going. The even page now seems to be public. I am not logged into Fedbook and can see the page.

----------


## Tod

In this video, Stewart Rhodes says that Kokesh has said the point of the march is to, "overthrow the U.S. government".

I haven't heard Kokesh say that.  I have heard him say that it is, "an armed revolt against the American government", which is definitely not the same thing.  Is Stewart right?

----------


## JK/SEA

4,504 going to the march as of today.

----------


## JK/SEA

> In this video, Stewart Rhodes says that Kokesh has said the point of the march is to, "overthrow the U.S. government".
> 
> I haven't heard Kokesh say that.  I have heard him say that it is, "an armed revolt against the American government", which is definitely not the same thing.  Is Stewart right?


Adam said the point of the march is to overthrow the government, and he said this on Alex Jones show?

really?....

----------


## QueenB4Liberty

> I find it odd that there are others on the blogosphere that are planning their own civil disobedience protests by handing out banned magazines and smuggling ammo but they are also trying to make Kokesh look bad while at the same time saying the march is a bad idea.
> 
> 4,114 saying they are going. The even page now seems to be public. I am not logged into Fedbook and can see the page.


I thought it was always public?

----------


## Czolgosz

If we just say we don't like the guy, then we don't have to actually do anything second amendment related...aside from bitch.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am in favor of it, and am in the "maybe" column for personal attendance.


 @phill4paul is right

Too bad nothing ever came of this...

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> @phill4paul is right
> 
> Too bad nothing ever came of this...


I dub you the Thread Necromancer

----------

